#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-07
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx, PabloRubianes m4v \o
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
 * m4v saluda pero anda ocupado
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: en que andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos... ahorita ando mirando unos examenes xD y vos?
<PabloRubianes> buscando libros de django, rubyonrails y symfony
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y q tal el flisol uruguay?
<PabloRubianes> se esta armando con problemas
<PabloRubianes> ahora no quieren que los grupos de software libre vendan remeras por que la flisol no es los grupos de software libre
<PabloRubianes> y no hay que mesclar
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :S
<SergioMeneses> q problemon
<SergioMeneses> pero como q no vender cosas :S
<PabloRubianes> no se... en estos dias el representante de ubuntu se reune con ellos
<PabloRubianes> pero son una cosa imposible de tener contentos
<PabloRubianes> querian instalar ubuntu sin flash + codecs + Java + nada no libre que la FSF no le guste
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, q tonteria... :S
<SergioMeneses> como le muestras a alguien una idea q no les puede satifacer las necesidades
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> si lo primero q preguntan es por youtube :S
<PabloRubianes> aparte yo les dije.... no van a poder instalarlo ellos
<PabloRubianes> y los de la organizacion dicen que si, y que ellos pueden hacer todo lo que quieren si eso
<PabloRubianes> y yo les dije... "NO pueden instalar eso... si pudieran no llevarian las computadoras para que alguien les instale linux, lo hacen ellos"
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si entiendo ...q mal chamo :S
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> bueno y ahora estoy en busca de aprender programacion web con frameworks
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje por despecho xD
<PabloRubianes> por culpa de un amigo que dice que son lo mas
<SergioMeneses> ?
<PabloRubianes> entonces elegi esos tres
<PabloRubianes> pero estoy buscando tutoriales
<PabloRubianes> como la gente
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, super
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si claro :D
<SergioMeneses> hoy empiezo la practicas xD vamos a ver como me va con eso :D
<PabloRubianes> las practicas de que?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, de la universidad... es la ultima materia q veo
<PabloRubianes> / offtopic: Les ganamos al tenis!!!!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :S je!
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> en la copa America nos desquitamos xD
<PabloRubianes> no creo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, esperar a ver
<PabloRubianes> no viste el primer gol del liverpool ayer?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si claro... siempre veo futbol...
<PabloRubianes> suarez eludio a la mitad de los defensas del Man Ud
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, naaa... el problema es q donde lo toquen era penalti
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> entonces te dejas hacer el gol?
<SergioMeneses> ademas ese arbitro es lo peor... casi matan a Nani y solo saca amarilla...
<SergioMeneses> !!!!
<SergioMeneses> eso estaba arreglado :s
<SergioMeneses> casi matan a los del manUd
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> :S
 * SergioMeneses is a red evil :D
<PabloRubianes> jejej
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, nos hablamos luego... voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> q estes bien :D
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-08
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-09
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<m4v> PabloRubianes: que mal lo de flisol. Pero no me sorprende, siempre son así los del FSF, prefieren dispararse en un píe en vez de hacer compromisos.
<SergioMeneses> m4v, q paso?
<m4v> SergioMeneses: leí el backlog de ayer :P
<SergioMeneses> m4v, aaa oks si q feo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<m4v> si no se puede instalar nada no-libre pienso que lo mejor es no instalar Ubuntu directamente. El usuario se va a ir con la idea que Ubuntu no sirve (porque no le anda flash, ni el mp3) y va a ser contraproducente.
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si pienso lo mismo..
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ademas q es del SL sin los codecs privativos!!!
<m4v> es terriblemente hipócrita, todos esos que se quejan de los codecs no-libres seguro que lo tienen instalados.
<m4v> instalado*
<SergioMeneses> m4v, sisas ome :S
<m4v> SergioMeneses: no entendí?
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jaja es un regionalismo...
<SergioMeneses> sisas ome = ud tiene razon
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> m4v, eso es de la costa caribe de Colombia :D
<m4v> ah bueno, pero mirá que nada que ver :P
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jejeje pero en serio q problema lo de Uruguay :S
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx, arescorpio m4v aguantaria montar algo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-global-jam-call-for-events/
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> mira Ubuntu Global Jam - call for events! http://is.gd/FEBcRN #ubuntu #uco #ubuntulocoteams join us
<SergioMeneses> ese twett es mio xD
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> voy
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, oks
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-10
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-11
 * cristianvirtual is away: Away
 * cristianvirtual is back (gone 02:00:02)
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-12
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2014-03-03
<SergioMeneses> elopio, buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> mira http://ubuconla.org/
<elopio> Hola SergioMeneses.
<elopio> me encantaría ir, pero para agosto no tengo vacaciones, ni dinero :)
<elopio> puedo hacer una presentación por hangout?
<SergioMeneses> elopio, si claro
<elopio> SergioMeneses: ¿puedo hablar de autopilot? ¿sería útil?
<SergioMeneses> dame un seg
